# Exotic Pet Day - Request For Stands



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all

We are holding an Exotic Pet Awareness Day on 25th July, Exotic Keepers Forum in conjunction with The Ark animal sanctuary in Evesham.

Anyone who woud be interested in holding a stand at the Event can pm me or email [email protected]

We are looking for any organisations who support exotic pets such as rescue centres or approved exotic pet shops. Anyone who promotes the responsible keeping of exotic pets. If you are a breeder and want to bring animals along to meet the public you are also welcome but no sales are permitted (pre arranged only).

We are also looking for people who can provide attractions/ entertainment. Such as bouncy castles etc but you MUST hold your own insurance which we will check out prior.

Bird of prey displays welcome but birds cannot be flown even on tethers due to overhead live cables nearby the site.

If you want to come along on the day, dogs and other animals can be bought on a lead. 

There is a steam train ride, shopping village and various other attractions which will be advertised fully in due course.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

So is it in Evesham then, or am I being a tad thick? :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes it is in Evesham at The Ark sanctuary The Ark Animal Sanctuary | Evesham Country Park | Wildlife rescue centre

The Ark Animal Sanctuary + Evesham - Google Maps

: victory:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

It was a great day last year. Would encourage everyone who can to attend. In such a good cause as well.

Here are a couple on Monty working the crowd.

"http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/vv282/stoaty/111.jpg

http://i692.photobucket.com/albums/vv282/stoaty/114.jpg


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Yes it is in Evesham at The Ark sanctuary The Ark Animal Sanctuary | Evesham Country Park | Wildlife rescue centre
> 
> The Ark Animal Sanctuary + Evesham - Google Maps
> 
> : victory:


Ta for that, might have to persuade the 'rents!



stoaty said:


> It was a great day last year. Would encourage everyone who can to attend. In such a good cause as well.
> 
> Here are a couple on Monty working the crowd.
> 
> ...


Want :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Turn up if you can. Its also a great place for manning birds.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh dear Stoaty, someone is NOT going to be happy with you posting that photo :whistling2::lol2::lol2:

Lat years Exotic day was great fun & like one big social get together of exotic keepers & lovers...........well worth going to, even if I do say so myself :whistling2::2thumb:

It would be good if we could find representatives from people/groups who keep insects, frogs, & the lesser known exotic or unusual pets to come & educate/explain to people the joys of keeping such creatures.

Its not a sale day either, just a time to show of your pets, meet others & tell everyone all about good husbandry etc.......but saying that, word of mouth is the best form of advertising, so if you plan on breeding anything, bring along your business cards :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

stoaty said:


> Turn up if you can. Its also a great place for manning birds.
> 
> image


Will do! That Harris is a lovely little guy (assuming it's male?!) :flrt:


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd come along and bring my lory and a hedgehog, but i think that bird would eat them!!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Yay last year was so fun and now I have foxies to bring with me :2thumb:.
-
Elina


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:flrt: Wonder what they would think of the resident Red Foxes!


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Oh dear Stoaty, someone is NOT going to be happy with you posting that photo :whistling2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Oh you are so very true with that statement!!!!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wish i was closer, Sounds Great!!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> :flrt: Wonder what they would think of the resident Red Foxes!


That will be interesting to see/hear.
3 foxes in one place yay!:flrt:
-
Elina


----------



## Hatman123 (Dec 9, 2009)

may come along 

is it mammals only?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nope. Be nice to pull other exotics keepers together such as reps, phibbs, inverts, birds. Anything :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

There will definately be a parrot rescue there on the day showing off some of their birdies. :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

If there are any Amphibian, APH, or Chelonia groups/rescues interesting in having a stall please get in touch via PM.

Also if there are any other groups wishing to have a stand to promote their particular kind of pets welfare & care etc, please also get in touch. It could be some of the more unusual rodents or anything "not mainstream" pets. Something like Micro Pigs or hairless cats would be an example.

Already represented are - chinchillas, parrots, cavies, ferrets, reptiles, exotic mammals. However, we don't mind more than one group coming along as it makes for a better show for those attending as well as creating an even bigger "social event" for the people taking part with their animals :2thumb:

There is no cost to have a stall & its not a trade event, so there is no sales happening on the day - mainly a fun awareness & fundraising day.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmmm I might be able to go - 2 hours from me, see what the OH says 

Would love to see Elina's Foxes


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shame im not nearer have a good collection of inverts. If it was at the same time as the bts then i could of come lol.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xvickyx said:


> Would love to see Elina's Foxes


 
Me too :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I know Jane at the Little Pig Farm very well so will have a word with her for you


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Joe, I think I did mail her but had no response :whistling2:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Think I might go.....probably wont bring skunkies but will bring along OH!!!

Sounds like a good day.

Dave


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Thanks Joe, I think I did mail her but had no response :whistling2:


Lol..Know she is very busy, had over 100 emails the other day! will text/ring her later on and ask for you


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Ill DEFO be coming down all the way from Liverpool!! Im looking forward to it!


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

hi guys,

what time does this start?

thanks!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

a&m said:


> hi guys,
> 
> what time does this start?
> 
> thanks!


10.30am till 4.30pm


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

thank you, see you there!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

are you have a stand or just visiting? Plenty of space at the venue if anyone wants last minute stands. theres no charge :2thumb:


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

just visiting. 

dont think i have anything that interesting compared to most guys on here. just the usual torts, bds, leos, iggy, cham.:blush:

im really going to check out the skunks if anyones taking any? trying to convince the oh to let me have one after xmas.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

a&m said:


> just visiting.
> 
> dont think i have anything that interesting compared to most guys on here. just the usual torts, bds, leos, iggy, cham.:blush:
> 
> im really going to check out the skunks if anyones taking any? trying to convince the oh to let me have one after xmas.


Well hate to say it, but your "uninteresting" collection would have actually made a VERY interesting addition to the event - we have had no reptile keepers come forward to do a display.......so you could have had your own little gazebo & have been part of the whole event - maybe next year :no1:

As for skunks - OH yeah plenty of skunks in attendance & in various patterns & colours I believe = I myself will be taking a champagne & a B&W swirl.

See ya later & bring loads of money to help raise funds for the Sanctuary : victory:

We have things like tombolas, brica brac, kiddies quizes, lucky dip & face painting all going on as well as all the stands with animals on.


----------

